# What a way to sell trains on ebay



## lears2005 (Feb 26, 2010)

I think this is no way to sell trains on ebay http://www.ebay.ca/sch/tom_and_alic...trksid=p2047675.l2562&clk_rvr_id=582466236984


----------



## spoil9 (Dec 24, 2008)

I agree. I love model trains for many reasons, but no where does sex or half naked women enter that picture. Maybe Im gettong too old, and this is needed for todays short attention span youth?


----------



## ZebraCakez (Mar 26, 2011)

I think someone posted a link on here a few weeks ago about this.

Can't help but say she's not really doin' it for me, I would rather not see any more of her. 

There's a lot of excess ballast around those rails.


----------



## The New Guy (Mar 11, 2012)

spoil9 said:


> I agree. I love model trains for many reasons, but no where does sex or half naked women enter that picture. Maybe Im gettong too old, and this is needed for todays short attention span youth?


No youth is looking at those pictures and thinking about sex.


----------



## Locodub (Nov 18, 2013)

That which has been seen cannot be unseen! I don't think that is the best way to sell model trains.


----------



## Bone1977 (Jan 17, 2014)

Yeeessh, no thanks!


----------



## rdmtgm (Nov 25, 2011)

For the first time in three years I have lost my appetite for train shopping on e-bay!


----------



## morland (Sep 25, 2012)

I posted something about that a while back. It took me a little bit to even notice the lady in the background. I was looking at what they had for sale train wise...wasn't looking for lingerie. 

-Trever


----------



## Southern (Nov 17, 2008)

No SOU, SAL, or ACL. So I will not make a trade for the trains.


----------



## singletrack100 (Dec 18, 2013)

I saw this on another forum recently..., and yep, definately extra ballast............Really? Ugh,,,

Duane


----------



## D&J Railroad (Oct 4, 2013)

Now I'm afraid to click on the link. What scale was she?


----------



## briangcc (Oct 11, 2012)

Either L or XL?

In any event...not even in the same league as some of the ads for classic car parts. Now those feature some extra eye candy


----------



## BK R (Dec 8, 2012)

Mutton done up as lamb?!


----------



## hoscale37 (Nov 20, 2011)

I don't think I would want to buy any of those, just based on where the boxes alone have been. 

*shudders*....

:welcome:


----------



## timlange3 (Jan 16, 2013)

I'm more of an HO scale guy, not interested in the G scale caboose!


----------



## Kenjuro4449 (Oct 14, 2013)

My eyes!!!!!


----------



## The New Guy (Mar 11, 2012)

Locodub said:


> That which has been seen cannot be unseen


tru dat. I didn't say there would be no scarring with the scaring.


----------



## DA Cookie (Jan 6, 2014)

Sometimes sex just DOESN'T sell.


----------



## dablaze (Apr 17, 2012)

There's a guy that does that with Harley parts, even with "quality" models and well done photography, I am never sure weather I am impressed with his auctions, no matter how many hours I stare at them.

This one falls way too short, and a little wide...

Craig


----------



## doorman29 (Dec 15, 2013)

dablaze said:


> This one falls way too short, and a little wide...


:laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Here is her face, turned on now?


----------



## Yukon Jack (Feb 1, 2014)

My eyes, my eyes!


----------

